# Cheap(ish) wheels for a fixie?



## Eat MY Dust (30 Jan 2009)

Any suggestions where I can buy wheels for a fixie. I'm looking for something fairly cheap as it my first build and don't want to spend too much money. I bought a couple of second hand bikes over the internet, but the wheels on them are shot to sh*t and usleess for conversion!


----------



## GrahamG (30 Jan 2009)

If I remember right, On One do a pair for <£100 
http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Fixed_281.html
Solid wheels if you make sure they're tensioned up right.

You could always try building your own - not hard given they don't need to be dished.

Also Spa do a 'budget' set with NOS hubs for £90 (their wheel builds are highly regarded):
http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s141p1134


----------



## GrahamG (30 Jan 2009)

There's always rear wheel only too if you can get a freebie front wheel (people always seem to have spare front wheels!)


----------



## Eat MY Dust (30 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that I'll have a look.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Feb 2009)

I just went into an LBS (i selected a fairly 'dusty' LBS where the owner is an enthusiast who knows about fixeds and is more likely to attract weirdy beardys, rather than the sort to have lots of rotating displays of bling kit) and just asked him if he had a rear wheel, he went in the back and found me a second hand but perfectly good one, mavic rim on maillard hub, 20 quid.
try doing the same.
front wheel just any road bike wheel will do. i just used the old one off what is now my audax bike, which was getting new wheels.

if not consider halo aerorage.


----------



## kyuss (2 Feb 2009)

_Ben_ said:


> if not consider halo aerorage.



I liked the look of those Halos, but having seen close-up pictures of the hubs i've changed my mind. The machining on the threads looks awful. If it was my money I'd get the on one/planet X wheelset.


----------



## ctznsmith (26 Sep 2009)

Spa cycles do a cheap set of fixed wheels.


----------



## Cranks (3 Oct 2009)

They use ACI spokes..you'd be better considering a better quality spoke in your build for a fixie. You could try here as another option.


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2009)

ACI - Can't complain here........ 
32 hole on a fixed............bomb proof.......


----------



## irontam (15 Oct 2009)

Keep an eye on fleabay.


----------



## TW85 (15 Oct 2009)

it seems quite daunting, but it's quite simple when you break it down. I did my first a couple of days ago. 80's 6/7 speed wheels are cheap as, probably get one for cheaper than £20 if you try

got LBS to unscrew old freehweel for no charge, 

bought the following - £5 cog (ebay), £1 lockring (LBS), £5 on Araldite SuperGlue+ (strongest waterproof glue available in my town)

re-dished it at home with a £10 spoke tool. Used old spacers from knackered old MTB wheel etc to get a good chainline and spacing on rear dropouts. This can be a pain but its simple logic, just takes time

You might have to put the chainring on the inside of the crank, I did, <1mm clearance off right chain stay, lol

Rotafix after gluing it

cheaper than new wheels, really nice rim compared to a modern, learned a LOT about converting. The next one's going to be a doddle

it's currently Q/R which Sheldon says is okay, but my solid axle arrives tomorrow and I can do it all again


----------

